# بحث علمي لتحديد نوع البترول الخام بواسطة الليزر يفوز بجائزة دولية



## أخناتون (7 سبتمبر 2009)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]فاز مشروع بحثي لتحديد بصمات البترول الخام من خلال استخدام تقنية الليزر، نفذه فريق من علماء جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن وارامكو السعودية[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]بالجائزة الدولية لابحاث البيئة للعام 2006المقدمة من الهيئة الدولية ل [/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]شركات البترول الوطنية" لندن[/FONT]. 
[FONT=&quot]وتسلم الجائزة النائب الاعلى لرئيس ارامكو السعودية للتنقيب والانتاج، عبدالله السيف. في اجتماع الهيئة في لندن. واختير مشروع البحث من بين [/FONT]23[FONT=&quot]مشروعاً مقدماً من شركات عالمية مشاركة[/FONT]. 
[FONT=&quot]وتم تقديم مشروع البحث من معهد البحوث بالجامعة، وهو يتعلق ببناء الكتروني هندسي نظام متكامل يستخدم فيه الليزر لتعيين البصمات الطبقية لعينات البترول الخام، من خلال تطبيق تقنية مبتكرة تم تسجيلها كبراءة اختراع في الولايات المتحدة. وتعتمد على ما يسمى بالفلورة المستحثة بواسطة الليزر والمحللة زمنيا. وقد تم بناء هذا النظام المتكامل بنجاح واستخدم فيه جهاز ليزر وجهاز كاشف بالغ الحساسية بالاضافة الى حاسوب واجهزة الكترونية وبصرية أخرى. وقد وضعت اجهزة هذا النظام داخل حاوية متحركة صنعت خصيصا لهذا الغرض، وذلك حتى يتسنى تحريك النظام كوحدة متكاملة واستخدامه بصورة مستقلة ذاتياً. ولهذا الجهاز تطبيقات كثيرة. ففي مجالات البيئة مثلا يمكن تركيب هذا النظام على طائرة مروحية للكشف عن بقع البترول المنسكبة في البحار من قبل السفن. او الكشف عن الملوثات البترولية في البرك والآبار والمياه الجوفية. وفي مجال التحليلات المختبرية يمكن استعماله للكشف عن التركيزات في المنتجات الزيتية والكشف عن الغش التجاري في الوقود. كما يمكن استعمال الجهاز ايضا للكشف عن حالال التدهور لزيوت التكييف والمحولات الكهربائية وغيرها. وهناك ابحاث أخرى يزمع اقامتها لاستخدام هذا الجهاز في تطبيقات أخرى تتعلق بالوقود والتنقيب. بالاضافة الى مشروع لتسويقه محلياً وعالمياً[/FONT]. 
[FONT=&quot]ولا تعتمد الطريقة المبتكرة بواسطة الليزر على اية عمليات تحضيرية للعينات. ولذلك فإن لها ميزة لا تتوفر في الطرق التحليلية التقليدية الأخري وهي امكانية استخدامها عن طريق الاستشعار عن بعد. فكل ما في الامر هو ارسال شعاع الليزر على عينات البترول الخام. ومن ثم استقبال الفلورة المنبعثة منها عبر تلسكوب وتحليلها زمنيا وطيفيا. وتكوين البصمات الطيفية لها على شكل خطوط ثلاثية الابعاد[/FONT]. 
[FONT=&quot]وتضمن هذه الطريقة سرعة فائقة وقدرة عالية جداً على التمييز بين المشتقات البترولية. كما انها توفر مصاريف التحليل بالطرق التقليدية بأكثر من 60أو [/FONT]70%. [FONT=&quot]وبالاضافة الى ذلك، فإن لهذه الطريقة ميزة فريدة أخرى تتعلق ببصمات البترول المنسكب في البحر والمعرض لعوامل التعرية لفترة زمنية تصل الى ثلاثة اسابيع. حيث تستطيع من خلالها هذه التقنية المبتكرة تحديد نوعية البترول الاصلي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الأمكانيات الفلوس الصرف على الأبحاث العلمية تبنى المواهب لنا الله


----------

